# Best grouper captain in OBA



## Reelbama (Jun 27, 2015)

Any recommendations on a captain to catch grouper out of Orange beach?


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Not OB but Capt Jake Adams is gonna be hard to beat.


----------



## Reelbama (Jun 27, 2015)

Do you know if he has a website or facebook? Link would help. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Not sure. Do a search on here for his name or Nothing Matters. Should have quite a few reports pop up with some info.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

http://www.daybreakmarina.org/

Contact Daybreak Marina. He is docked there. He's good as any OB Capt on grouper.


----------



## daniel9829 (Jan 31, 2009)

I have used Ricky McDuffie for 15 years Great Captain on the boat Seahunter. Find him on FB


----------



## Reelbait (Mar 3, 2013)

_Cotton Patch_ in Orange Beach is pretty hot this year. Search for Captain Johnny Dorland. 
Doing real well in tournaments and all around.
http://www.al.com/outdoors/index.ssf/2015/06/cotton_patch_sets_new_emerald.html


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Like said above:thumbsup:
No one better in this area at Grouper fishing than the Adams clan aboard 
Nothing Matters

Contact Jake Adams at Daybreak Marina 850-434-9022

Also some of the friendliest people on the Gulf of Mexico


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Pensacola, but it would be worth the drive if you could get Captain Delynn.


----------



## Reelbama (Jun 27, 2015)

Any contact info for delynn?


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Unless im mistaking Delynn doesn't have a boat just runs clients boats?


----------



## D35 (Jun 29, 2011)

Delynn cell is 850-758-2165. 

I've fished with him multiple times and we have always had a great trip. One of the nicest people you'll ever meet. Definitely worth a phone call. 

D


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

If you have your own boat get Delynn, if you need to charter go with Jake. Two of the absolute best.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

You don't get much better than Jake Adams when it comes to grouper.


----------



## Ken Hardy (May 22, 2015)

Have fished with Jake Adams out of Pensacola and they have proven themselves on grouper numerous times. Tell him Ken Hardy sent you. Day Break Marina. Good people and fun to be around.


----------



## BBob (Sep 27, 2007)

Jake Adams :thumbup:


----------



## Capt. Delynn (Oct 4, 2007)

*No question who is the Best!*

Absolutely hands down my buddy Captain Jake Adams on the Nothing Matters. The best grouper fisherman i know and just plain ol good guy. Just don't tell him I said that cause I don't want him to get a big head.


----------

